# Thai standard rentals



## nicoc (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi guys , just new to this forum. My wife and are looking at the possibility of moving to thailand. 

I am looking in to house or condo rental prices and areas to live in. from my research i have noticed that alot of the places for rent are all at western standards. Is it possible to rent houses or condo that are more Thai standards, that may be a little more ghetto.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Short and simple answer is yes, of course.

Your not going to find Thai accommodations advertised is English, only in Thai. So, unless your research includes a Thai language newspaper, you won't see the "little more ghetto" advertisement.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Rentals*



stednick said:


> Short and simple answer is yes, of course.
> 
> Your not going to find Thai accommodations advertised is English, only in Thai. So, unless your research includes a Thai language newspaper, you won't see the "little more ghetto" advertisement.





nicoc said:


> Hi guys , just new to this forum. My wife and are looking at the possibility of moving to thailand.
> 
> I am looking in to house or condo rental prices and areas to live in. from my research i have noticed that alot of the places for rent are all at western standards. Is it possible to rent houses or condo that are more Thai standards, that may be a little more ghetto.


I'll ask a question here for and in behalf of NICOC: In Thailand, are there rental agencies or property management companies that one can contact for upper or lower cost rentals?

Jet Lag
Philippines


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, there are many;

In this specific case, looking for Thai standard accommodations, along with the economic savings involved, you are far better off doing you own investigation so you do not have to pay a commission. 

When selecting accommodations in Thailand, base everything on transportation, availability or services you require, ease of access to shopping, medical, entertainment. Beware of pollution (including noise pollution), vermin, smells, and access to your required amenities. 

Everyone has preferences, you are better off doing your own investigation. Using a "broker" may, or may not, be worth the cost. As most work on commission they will try to steer you to the more expensive accommodations.

Select an area that interests you, short stay in a hotel, walk around and talk to the resident persons, they can steer you to available accommodations for rent.


----------



## rajeev_patel (May 2, 2014)

nicoc said:


> Hi guys , just new to this forum. My wife and are looking at the possibility of moving to thailand.
> 
> I am looking in to house or condo rental prices and areas to live in. from my research i have noticed that alot of the places for rent are all at western standards. Is it possible to rent houses or condo that are more Thai standards, that may be a little more ghetto.


Do you want something that is just simple, with a homey feeling but not the boring type one? Areas to live in would depend on the place or surroundings you prefer. Do you want to be in a busy place, or somewhat far from the city, etc. There are actually lots of accommodations around Thailand because the country is actually one of the top destinations in Asia due to their rich culture. <Snip>


----------

